# need advice with mouse eating dog!



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

So our stray that showed up almost 2 months ago is a great dog....except that his favorite activity is catching and eating mice from the field.....he often throws up at the end of the day! Today I saw him 4 different times with mice.....and yep, he threw up this evening in the middle of my floor...yuck!
any ideas? this can not be healthy.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Hm.....


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

We have the same problem with our doberman! Still haven't found a solution!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

From the title I wasn't sure if you had a mouse eating your dog or a dog eating mice. :greengrin:


----------



## Springbett Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

groovyoldlady said:


> From the title I wasn't sure if you had a mouse eating your dog or a dog eating mice. :greengrin:


LOL :laugh: I was thinking that, too. But it's a mouse-eating dog... and I have no advice. Could I borrow him for day? There's a mouse in my kitchen and the cats won't get it. Sorry, I'm no help at all.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Yum!! We used to have a lab who would gobble up 3-4 at a time when we flipped over the rowboat in the spring. She was fine. But the raw fish [herring] and cranberries always made her throw up. I think your foraging dog will be fine...mice are coyote food. :wink:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I wonder if a mice eatin dog is better than my neighbors dog who routinely eats chicken droppings? :greengrin:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Does the dog listen well? If she is not hungry you could make a game of it and get the dog to bring the mice and deposit them in a certain bucket or something. That way the mice still get killed but the dog does not get a upset tummy.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

You could put some kind of muzzle on while he was outside. It's not very pleasant, but after a while, he might give up and even stop eating mice after you take it off. That's what I would do. Good luck!


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

I would be worried about parasites, but truth be told, my dogs are on a raw diet, and mice are really no different then raw meat. I don't think it will hurt him.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Well....I see that some of my fellow TGS members are having fun with this....but for real, it is an issue......thanks for some of the ideas. He takes off when we try getting it from him, he thinks it is a game......he is still just a pup, so listening is not one of his strong points yet! lol!

I just can't imagine it is good for him to be throwing up so much.....guess I'll have to ask my vet for help.....I know there is something you can give them to make poop taste bad when they try eating it.......don't know about mice!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

we are thinking of getting a barn cat as we have a smart barn rat and he gets the food out of the trap but doesn't get stuck in the trap...will have to see if he got trapped last night..dad hasn't gone to check *me and rats or mice don't get along*


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

cdtrum said:


> Well....I see that some of my fellow TGS members are having fun with this....but for real, it is an issue......thanks for some of the ideas. He takes off when we try getting it from him, he thinks it is a game......he is still just a pup, so listening is not one of his strong points yet! lol!
> 
> I just can't imagine it is good for him to be throwing up so much.....guess I'll have to ask my vet for help.....I know there is something you can give them to make poop taste bad when they try eating it.......don't know about mice!


I go back to my suggestion. It would be great to change his game and get him to bring them to a bucket. Some basic obedience come, stay, leave it and drop are really important commands no matter the age of the dog. It may be a good for him and help you out with him to accomplish these commands and game.


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

I am surprised that he is throwing them up because dogs have such strong digestive systems and he should be just digesting it. I would do one of two things to avoid the throw up in the house thing, which would drive me crazy. I would either give him some raw apple cider vinegar in his water everyday, which will help him digest it, or I would give him peroxide outside to make him throw it up out there instead of in my house, of course, if you know he ate one. I would still also be weary of parasites, too. What a pain in the neck for you. Can you work on a strong drop it command, so at least if you see him with one, you can maybe trade for something better to your liking for him? I just want to add I am so sorry you are going through this, but hopefully it will pass.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

You could always try a basket/greyhound muzzle. They can still open mouth breath, drink and bark with them on. I think my biggest worry would be if he found one that had been poisened( say by a neighbor) if he then ate it it could be deadly especially if you were unaware. I don't know how likely that could be where you live


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

doe brings up a good point about the poison. that might be why he is throwing them up.


----------

